# How many of these movies can you name?



## davidson (May 12, 2022)

I managed 36. There were a couple I'd heard before but just couldn't place. What about you?


----------



## RogiervG (May 12, 2022)

I didn't know which movie it came from (although i know the music itself): 3, 6, 14, 21, 37

Number 8 (ride of the valkyries) and 22 (see you again) i find out of place, they are not composed for a movie specifically. So in my book they don't count.

so in the end i got 33 out of 38 (again i don't count 8 and 22)


i am not a movie junky.. i'm quite picky. (some have never attracted me to watch, like avatar e.g.)


----------



## Ahmad Ali (May 13, 2022)

I got 22! One was a wild guess; Avatar (the thumbnail gave it away) but it reminded me that I should listen to that score.


----------

